# Any Families of Inmates?



## moonlover2017 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking for families to inmates. My husband has been in prison for 1.5 years and has another 7 to go. I'd love to get some advice and support for me and my daughter (3 years old) from someone who has BTDT.

Thanks.


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry - I'm not in this category, but I wanted to send some hugs your way. It must be very hard to raise your daughter on your own and know exactly how to handle the discussions about dad as your daughter gets older. I wish I knew someone for you to chat with.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## moonlover2017 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate it. There is a message community devoted to support but I was looking for some AP moms on here.


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted to give you a hug.









I am not in the same situation as you but my SIL is in prison (has been for almost 3 years) and has another few years to go. DH and I have been together for 8 years and during that time she has been in and out of jail and prison and had her two kids taken away (because of drugs). I used to be close to her and it has just torn my heart out seeing everything she has gone through and not being able to see my nephews. I can't imagine what you have gone through. I am sure it is so hard having your DH in prison. If you ever want to talk PM me.


----------



## bambii22 (Sep 25, 2010)

My dad and uncle were always in and out of prison when I was younger. So somehow I can relate? My mom never "sugar coated" it. I always knew. She would tell me gently but honestly, that my dad made some bad decisions in life. When my mom would tell me of the bad decisions he made in life, she never left out the good things about my dad. How he loved me and I was daddy's little girl. So just in that, be honest with your LO. But don't forget to also tell LO the good things too.
When my uncle would write to me he would sometimes be upset with me or other family members because, "No one was writing to him". But in my mind and the way that I've explained it to him was that, I didn't put you there. I shouldn't Have to write to you. Mean? Maybe. But when someone loved is incarcerated we and they have to remember its not just them or us that is suffering and hurting this wait. We're locked up with them. We see the faces of our loved ones in the faces of our children's.
Take care. Be Strong!


----------



## KelRus98 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you are still on here moonlover PM me and we can talk..I'm expecting my 2nd (his first)with my recently released DP ...let's talk!!!


----------

